# Which POD companies offer long sleeve All Over Print T-shirts?



## Stoopiditees (Oct 17, 2016)

I know that HugePod does. But the printing process is not up my alley (simple front and back images-not good for symmetrical designs). I am looking for a POD provider that allows for separate control of graphics placement on front, back and sleeves. Thanks in advance!


----------

